# BWV 1006 Loure



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my latest Bach transcription, BWV 1006 Loure...






Hope you enjoy it,

Chris


----------



## sms_guitar (May 6, 2018)

Chris,
Are you playing through a MIDI device - the instrumentation sounds identical to that with is obtained through Sibelius.
Something interesting is also going on between 0:53 and 0:54? Regardless, nice arrangement.


----------



## sms_guitar (May 6, 2018)

Chris,
Are you playing through a MIDI device - the instrumentation sounds identical to that with is obtained through Sibelius.
Something interesting is also going on between 0:53 and 0:54? Regardless, nice arrangement.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

sms_guitar said:


> Chris,
> Are you playing through a MIDI device - the instrumentation sounds identical to that with is obtained through Sibelius.
> Something interesting is also going on between 0:53 and 0:54? Regardless, nice arrangement.


Thanks sms, I'm recording with a Blue Snowball into audacity. I added a little EQ and reverb to the recording but not much. I tweaked my string attack with my right hand a bit too.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------

